# École à 3 ans



## Domuk (18 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour je souhaiterais savoir si l’école est obligatoire à la journée à partir de 3 ans . Merci


----------



## Sandrine2572 (18 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Oui l école est obligatoire a partir de 3 ans a la journée
Après chaque commune a son fonctionnement
Chez moi il n'y a pas de rentrée en court d année par exemple en janvier . Pour cette rentrée 2022 tous les enfants qui on eu ou qui vont avoir 3 ans en 2022 on fait leur rentrée en septembre
Il est possible que la 1 er année de maternelle l enfant soit scolarisé sur le matin mais il faut remplir des papiers pour cela avec la directrice de l école . C est le fonctionnement ici dans ma commune dans d autre c est différent


----------



## RBK81 (18 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, oui depuis 2019 l'école est devenue obligatoire toute la journée à partir de 3 ans. Néanmoins certains responsables d'académie accordent des dérogations pour l'après-midi mais pas tous.


----------



## Lijana (18 Septembre 2022)

Oui. Normalement. Mais cela dépend aussi des écoles. Quelques fois c’est les écoles mêmes qui demandent la demi-journée. 

Quelques fois c’est les parents. 

En tout cas si le parent souhaite le laisser tout la journée l’école doit accepter vu que c’est obligatoire


----------



## Capri95 (18 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
L'école est obligatoire à partir de 3 ans. Il peut cependant avoir une dérogation pour que les petites sections n'aillent que le matin à l'école.
En moyenne section c'est terminé c'est toute la journée à l'école.
Mon fils est de fin d'année, il n'avait pas trois ans révolu lors de sa première rentrée, on m'a proposée de le faire rentrée à l'école à partir de janvier, car il avait un peu de mal à se faire à l'école. Je n'étais pas d'accord, alors ils m'ont proposé de pouvoir le mettre uniquement le matin à l'école. J'ai accepté sachant que j'exercé déjà le métier. C'était surtout qu'ils n'avaient pas assez de personnel pour pouvoir pallier à l'arrivée des petits n'ayant pas l'âge requis, malgré que c'était l'année de rentrée.
 Une maîtresse de petite section que j'ai entendu parler à dit texto - Je vois rouge avec les petits ! aucun(e)s maîtresses/maîtres ne voulaient prendre les petites sections, la directrice à du dispatcher les plus petits avec les moyennes sections.
J'ai une amie atsem qui m'a dit " ils demandent aux parents dont le petit/la petite restent toute la journée de faire en sorte que les enfants facent leurs selles le matin avant de venir..   
Et pourquoi ? tout simplement ils n'ont pas assez de monde ! pour pourvoir aux besoins des petits. C'est très hypocrite toutes ses méthodes..


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Septembre 2022)

Perso je ne trouve pas normal de mettre des petits à l'école qui n'ont pas acquis la propreté j'entends par là encore une couche aux fesses ! l'école n'est pas faite pour "to.cher" les enfants ... je regrette mais il y a quelques années les petits étaient renvoyés chez eux et il y avait des rentrées en janvier voir avril pourquoi pas ???


----------



## Petuche (18 Septembre 2022)

C'est vrai Angele, moi mes enfants ont été à l'école lorsqu'ils étaient propres et qu'ils étaient prêts dans leur tête.  Jamais je n'aurais forcé.  Et pour eux ça ne change rien d'y aller plus tard. Mes ces grands derriereleur bureau ont décidé pour les PE. Mon dernier à été à l'école à pratiquement 4 ans et que le matin pour commencer.  La directrice à cette époque me faisait tout un discourt me disant que mon fils était capable d'aller à l'école,, oui il était propre et bien dans ses baskets... Mais il n'avait pas trop envie et ...c'était mon dernier.  Elle me disait qu'il allait être en retard, qu'il travaillerait moins bien que les autres et blablabla... hé ben non ! Il n'a fait que 2 années de maternelle, quand il est entré il savait son alphabet et compter et écrire son,prenom.  Il a toujours ete premier de ses classes.Il a réussi tous ses examens du brevet des collèges au CAP. Il a une super bonne place et il est bien content d'être reste une année de plus avec ''maman''...


----------



## MeliMelo (18 Septembre 2022)

Ce n'est pas l'école qui est obligatoire mais l'instruction. Si vous souhaitez faire l'instruction à domicile il faut cependant désormais depuis cette année faire une demande d'autorisation auprès de l'académie de votre département, l'échéance étant au 31 mai avant la rentrée. Cette autorisation peut vous être accordée ou non, là encore beaucoup de disparités entre les départements (car tout dépend de comment ces derniers interprètent la loi). Concernant l'école, tout dépend des écoles, certaines acceptent encore les PS que le matin par exemple.


----------



## Capri95 (18 Septembre 2022)

Il n'était pas question de couche aux fesses.
Il va de soit que les atsem ne sont pas la pour changer des couches.
Nous sommes bien d'accord la dessus angel1982.   
Quand au fait de mettre l'enfant plus tard à l'école je n' y vois pas d'inconvénient, chacune fait comme elle veut.
Je dit simplement que mon fils a commencé l'école doucement uniquement le matin, il y a eu des bénéfices plus que des inconvénients. C'est facile de juger quand ont ne connaît pas les tenants et les aboutissants de l'histoire.
Je n'étale pas les faits et gestes les réussites de mon enfant ( à bonne entendeur) 😉
Mon message a pour but de mettre en lumière les incohérences de l'école.
Nous sommes toutes pour l'autonomie, l'indépendance de nos petits. 
Je trouve que l'école se décharge là dessus, c'est l'arbre qui masque la forêt..
Pas plus tard que cette rentrée il a été mise en lumière le manque d'enseignants et tout le reste suit..


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Septembre 2022)

J'avais une petite née fin janvier elle n'est pas rentrée l'année d'avant n'étant pas dans l'année d'inscription de maternelle mais en janvier on a appelé ses parents pour qu'elle rentre avec les autres car il y avait des trous à combler (surtout qu'en hauteur elle dépassait tous les autres) mais mes PE me l'ont laissée jusqu'en septembre année où elle est entrée à la maternelle à 4 mois de ses 4 ans ... et elle n'a pas été traumatisée pour autant ... je remercie ses parents de m'avoir laissé leur fille car certains PE auraient sauté sur l'occasion pour avoir moins à payer leur ass mat !!!


----------



## caninou (18 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
effectivement Meli Melo ce n'est pas l'école qui est obligatoire mais l'instruction, mais depuis la loi a été un peu "re trafiqué" et du coup les parents qui ne veulent pas mettre leur enfant en petite section sont obligés de monter un dossier monstrueux pour avoir droit à une dérogation. Et non Capri, aujourd'hui chacun ne fait pas comme il veut, car beaucoup de ces dossiers sont refusés et les parents sont obligés de mettre leur petits en 1ère année de maternelle, qu'ils soient propres ou pas, cette raison n'étant plus  valable aujourd'hui. Malheureusement Angèle1982 qu'on le veuille ou non l'école va être aussi faite pour "to..cher". Je n'ose imaginer comment cela se passe pour les petits qui ont quelques difficultés concernant la propreté. Comme toujours c'est les enfants qui trinquent.


----------



## Capri95 (18 Septembre 2022)

@caninou 
Tu ne crois pas si bien dire. Les petits trinquent.. j'ai mon mari qui a une collègue qui a l'époque ( c'est pas si vieux) avait mis sa petite puce toute la journée à l'école faute se pouvoir allégé les journées de sa fille.
Elle cherché sa petite à 18h00 .. la pauvre gamine en petite section était mouillé, les chaussettes qui puaient l'urine. Il ne devait plus avoir d'affaires de rechange j'ose l'espérer, sinon c'est quasi de la maltraitance silencieuse.. j'avais de la peine pour elle.
Je cherche à la maternelle une petite puce qui mange le midi chez moi et ne vas pas à l'école l'après-midi.
Elle est née en mars et me dit " tu sais tatie j'ai de chance de pouvoir rester avec toi, regarde les enfants qui pleurent.."  avec ses  mots d'enfant.   
J'ai vu des petits bouts en larmes 😢 serrant leur doudou. Ils étaient dans une salle certainement à attendre pour aller a la cantine.


----------



## Petuche (18 Septembre 2022)

Ho lala si mon fils me lisait 😐 c'est,pas CAP je voulais,mettre CQP. ..


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Septembre 2022)

La première année de maternelle je ne mettais mon fils à l'école né en mai (pas 3 ans) qu'une journée sur 2 les AM étant un très gros dormeur ainsi qu'une petite accueillie avec lui ! son frère est rentré en septembre et allait avoir 3 ans en novembre mais très résistant l'Atsem me disait qu'il l'aidait à mettre les matelas de ses petits camarades çà n'a pas changé il est toujours prêt à aider ... aujourd'hui c'est resté pareil le grand toujours aussi résistant et le second toujours son lit c'est marrant !!!


----------



## Chris (24 Septembre 2022)

Chez nous  ils rentrent à 2 ans et avec la couche évidemment


----------



## Lea64 (24 Septembre 2022)

L entrée a l école doit ce faire en septembre de l année des 3 ans soit il et née en janvier et il rentre en septembre a 3 ans et 7 mois soit il est né en décembre et il rentre en septembre juste avant soit 2 ans 9 mois .   Il y as forcement des enfants pas toujours propre sil sont de fin d année mais en aucun cas l école a obligation de le prendre en cours d année


----------



## NounouAngel (24 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, normalement l’école est devenu obligatoire toute la journée mais on peut demander une dérogation pour que l’enfant puisse y allez que le matin. 

C’est ce que j’ai fait l’année dernière pour ma fille. Elle n’était pas propre à la rentrée et ne faisait pas de sieste alors cela embêtait l’école. Donc le maître m’a donné un document à remplir, il l’a signé et renvoyé à l’académie. Elle y a été le que le matin de toute sa PS. La elle est entre en MS est y va toute la journée.


----------



## caninou (24 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
de mon côté j'ai mis mes filles en dernière année de maternelle, je ne voulais pas qu'elles se retrouvent dans les merveilleuses situations citées plus haut citées par Capri95 et qu'elles deviennent de bons petits moutons rien ne vaut le libre arbitre. Bon contrairement a la pensée universelle, ça n'a pas eu d'impact sur leur scolarité, car la première a un master en psychologie ( spécialisée en autisme) et ma deuxième est entrée cette année en FAC des arts et métiers. Ma première fille a eu une maîtresse en CM2 elle nous avez dit "votre fille ne dépassera pas la 5ème"  j'aime les maîtresses qui manipulent les boules de cristal  😂 ça c'est pour Petuche . Et ma deuxième a fait l'école à la maison du CM2 à la 5ème, période du décès de mon mari. Qu'on le veuille ou non pour certains enfants l'école à trois ans c'est trop tôt et on devrait plutôt se soucier de savoir si il sont prêts ou pas, plutôt que de loger tout le monde à la même enseigne. On nous demande en tant qu'assistante maternelle d'être à l'écoute des enfants de faire preuve de bienveillance...( ça me paraît normal) et tout d'un coup tout ça n'a plus d'importance à l'âge de rentrée à l'école ? Les enfants restent des enfants avec leur besoins même lorsqu'ils rentrent à l'école. Je dis toujours le plus gros traumatisme de l'enfance "c'est l'école !" 😂


----------



## nounoucat1 (24 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour mon dernier accueilli n'était pas propre pour sa rentrée. A l'école il est propre et quand il rentre chez lui il demande sa couche . Ses parents acceptent car il a eu beaucoup de changements dans sa vie en même temps.
J'aime pas l'école maternelle! Mais bon souvent les enfants aiment ces 3 années!


----------

